# Sig Question... Should I...?



## js (Jun 29, 2006)

Here's the deal...

I've got an opportunity to purchase a Sig P229. It's brand new in box, never fired... comes with night sights and three 12 round mags. All for 499.00

I friend of mine works for a gun shop who mainly supplies local law enforcement agencies. They bought "600" P229's (that's right...600) and have a few that they can let go to the public.

So..... should I make my way to the gun shop in the morning and make a purchase?


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Yes that is a fine pistol. Go for it or you will regret it the rest of your life. They list for about $900 with night sights. If you don't like it you can sell it for more than what you have in it. Good luck JS.:smt023


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

I would. Sounds like a good deal.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Good pistol at a good price. If you like crunchentickers, go for it.


----------



## js (Jun 29, 2006)

Mike Barham at Galco said:


> Good pistol at a good price. If you like crunchentickers, go for it.


crunchentickers? 

I'm not very familiar with sigs... at all. But was told this is a once in a lifetime price, if anything I'm told I could sell it for alot more than I will be paying for it.

I'll set the alarm for bright and early in the morning and make a trip down there. They were supposed to be delivered to their specific LE departments yesterday but got the delayed for some reason, so if I get there early enough I may be able to pick one up before they are all taken.

My buddy just e-mailed some info about the gun... here's the link he sent, It's the P229R

http://www.sigarms.com/Products/ShowCatalogProductDetails.aspx?categoryid=8&productid=63


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

js said:


> crunchentickers?


A Cooper term for DA/SA pistols, for those unfamiliar. The trigger on the first shot goes "crunch" and the next changes to "tick." I hate 'em myself and wouldn't spend a dime on one, but lots of people like 'em. Diff'rent strokes move the world...and sell guns.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

For that price, that is a great deal.


----------



## avsmusic1 (Apr 9, 2007)

i would buy two
if i saw a 229r near me at that price i would buy it without hesitation


----------



## js (Jun 29, 2006)

Well, I passed on the deal... I just didn't like the way it felt in my hand. I've got small hands and the grip just didn't feel right. I"m pretty picky, especially if I'm going to spend 500 bucks on something. They did sell 3 while I was there though. I had thought about buying a couple and reselling them, but I decided against that idea.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Smart move JS. If it didn't feel right I wouldn't have bought it either. I just don't shoot a gun very well if it has a bad feeling to me. Oh I can pick most any gun and hit a man size target at close range but when the target gets out there a little thats when you need it right.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Well, if U don't like it - then yea, pass. I am not a SIg fan either. They feel too blocky for me. But others love them. If ya liked the gun, then it would have been a great deal.


----------



## SigZagger (Aug 16, 2006)

If it don't fit, you must... :anim_lol: oh sorry, that's something else. Personally, the price was a deal, a real deal, but I wouldn't buy any gun at any price if it didn't feel good in my hand. Smart move.


----------

